# Hole in the outside unit



## Ritzon (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, my name is steven, i was throwing my knife into some wood in my backyard and it bounced off and hit the coil on the outside unit and punctured it. the hole is small, and all the gas leaked out. so i turned the breaker for it off but now i need to know if i can repair it and how.


----------



## Blue Jay (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes it can be repaired but not a DIY job. Call an HVAC Teck. the hole needs to be silver soldered, system evacuated and re charged. Consider this one of life's lessons that you wont forget.


----------



## Ritzon (Jan 27, 2010)

ok, well does anyone know the the gas costs?


----------



## Hertel (Jan 28, 2010)

Most places r22 is $30ish a pound.. 

Your looking at a few hundred easy! Where in florida are you?


----------



## Ritzon (Feb 1, 2010)

Central florida, Sanford. well my neighbor fixed the hole and is gona fill it with the gas.


----------

